# Sc10 setup?



## ZipTY 09 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi i am new to this electric stuff and i need help finding a good motor Esc to run in my sc10 i am looking to go brushless and run a 17.5t so if anyone can help i really appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*It's going to depend on the kind of money you want to spend. I run a Novak Havoc esc with a 17.5 duo motor in a b4 and it works good. Speed Pasion, Tekin, and Losi also offer good set up's and there are a few others. 

Best to search the web and see what the manufacturers have to offer.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ZipTY 09 (Apr 19, 2009)

nitro4294 said:


> *It's going to depend on the kind of money you want to spend. I run a Novak Havoc esc with a 17.5 duo motor in a b4 and it works good. Speed Pasion, Tekin, and Losi also offer good set up's and there are a few others.
> 
> Best to search the web and see what the manufacturers have to offer.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:*


ok thanks


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

An sc10 is a axial ladder chassis crawler right? Ive got a axial comp rig with a novak goat crawler system. With a 18.5 motor. Its awesome. It has no delay between forward and reverse. If you want delay you need a novak gtb. Id run a 21.5 with that. Ive ran a 17.5 with a gtb, it was stoopid fast. Im also using 2c lipos.


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

I beleive he is most likely talking the Associate SC10, has anyone got a gear ratio that makes the sc10 comparable to the Slash (using a 17.5 novak motor compared to a stock slash system)


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

a 81 spur 24 dont work 2 bad.


----------



## mattz14 (Jul 27, 2007)

75/26 is what I got off a short course forum. Will try it Sunday if I can get a 75.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i have a 75t you can try matt.


----------

